# High Ph And Water Hardness



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

So I have some decorative rock called Seiryu, they're used in cool formations for aquascaping planted tanks. These stones however, are known to raise ph and make the water harder. Would this pose a problem rhoms or P's in general?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Depends on how high of a PH.

I have found as long as a PH is stable, and the fish is acclimated its rarely a problem... unless its way high or low


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Seiryu Rock will raise PH very little over a long period of time -- but regular water changes will take care of that issue...i have had them in my ADA setup for years and never any real issues...my only concern is Rhoms or other piranha are skittish at times and the jagged edges of these rocks can do serious damage when a piranha flies into them when they are scared.


----------

